# my funnel attempt



## bbkimberly (Sep 14, 2009)

this was done in a large slab mold, not a loaf, so it's not your typical funnel swirl    6 colors in there, pop colors to be exact. This soap which looked like it would be called 'oops my enchilada barfed' j/k turned out to be 'dazed and confused'





and then cut


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

What a cool looking soap you made . I love it .Those pop micas rock.


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 14, 2009)

I am LOVIN the pop micas!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

WOW-- love those incredible colours! 
My soap supply shop told me you have to use LOTS of mica in soaps to get good colour, so I bought other things she recommended....but they didn't have POP micas...

I would love to be able to make soap this bright and funky! Teach...please teach!


----------



## vivcarm (Sep 14, 2009)

WOW, I want one! They are completely faberooni!


----------



## nickjuly (Sep 14, 2009)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Manchy (Sep 14, 2009)

i love this so, so much


----------



## TessC (Sep 14, 2009)

Now those are some seriously happy-looking soaps, love them!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Isn't it great how soap doesn't have to be absolutely controlled to come
out beautiful? You have beautiful soap and I would have never related it
to a funnel swirl. It looks like art...that you intended.


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 14, 2009)

From one pop-mica groupie to another....Garoovy Baby!!  8)  I LOVE them!


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 14, 2009)

why thanks *blush*


----------



## holly99 (Sep 14, 2009)

I just love the way that soap looks! I'm hoping to order some if you put it up on Etsy. 

(I tried commenting about it on your blog back when you posted but it never posted.)


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 14, 2009)

WOW!  i love it!!


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 14, 2009)

Bummer   
I've been wondering about that blog!

Yes, it is on etsy and thanks for the heads up about the blog, I will check under it's hood


----------



## holly99 (Sep 14, 2009)

Suhhhhweeet!


----------



## Billie (Sep 14, 2009)

That is some awesome looking soap!!


----------



## Vic1963 (Sep 14, 2009)

I love your soap........I looked on your etsy...and I love that dirty vegan soap....  Cool packaging.


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 14, 2009)

TYTY   
it's nice when a batch plays nice and turns out pretty- I've had a few batches....that I could only call 'yummy duds'


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

juicybath said:
			
		

> WOW-- love those incredible colours!
> My soap supply shop told me you have to use LOTS of mica in soaps to get good colour, so I bought other things she recommended....but they didn't have POP micas...
> 
> I would love to be able to make soap this bright and funky! Teach...please teach!



Have a peek at TKB trading , you can use the pop micas to make nice pastel shades too .
http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item ... gory_id=27 
Shipping is very reasonable too .


----------



## Rosey (Sep 14, 2009)

it's beautiful! I love the colors!


----------



## Sibi (Sep 14, 2009)

That is some seriously pretty soap!!!!  I love all the colors!!!


----------



## soapbubble (Sep 15, 2009)

Loving it!!!


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks you guys! 
as Kitn said, it's TKB trading, pop mica colors. I AM A HUGE FAN as you can tell! 
You can make them soft and pastel or bright and bold. Go crazy kids!!


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 15, 2009)

FANTASTIC!  I wish I knew about Pop Micas, having difficulties here getting any micas, UK not as well supplied as US I think.  I can get glitter and pearlised stuff but not Mica  :cry:


----------



## SueSue (Sep 27, 2009)

Love the colors!


----------



## sassysuds (Sep 27, 2009)

very pretty

marie


----------



## LomondSoap (Sep 27, 2009)

Fantastic


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Sep 27, 2009)

That soap is absolutely stunning !!
I have very little experience with Micas as they are not easy to get here.

How much would you need ppo for a good strong colour result ?


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 27, 2009)

I swirled 6 colors in that picture  (8 lb mold) so poured about 1.33 lbs of soap into containers and used less than a tsp for each color.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks. That sounds quite economical to use then.
I am very tempted to import some of those Pop Micas now, just trying to get my head around the packaging sizes. I have no idea how much Mica there would be in a 1 oz packet 
We use metric measures, so it is enough of a challenge always to convert to that first anyway 

ETA
I love your sense of humour. "Dazed and Confused" for me translates to
"Summer of 69"

There I go, giving away my age. I am just an old Hippie at heart


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 27, 2009)

TY- hee-hee, once people saw the soap, it was definitely a hippy name 

I bought the 4 oz size and it's a pretty good amount, I've hardly really put a dent in the bag and I've used it quite a lot.
I measured out 1 oz on the scale and it's pretty much exactly 1/3 of a cup...if that helps


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks, that does help. I definitely want to order the Pop Mica pack. I am quite nostalgic for the good old days when we were "Rebels without a Clue" so some nice psychedelic soap would do it for me right now. I am getting pretty bored with my pastel colours.


----------



## whitehorsesoaps (Sep 27, 2009)

I am sooo jealous! Major soap envy!


----------



## misty (Sep 28, 2009)

love the beautiful effect as well, but how did you manage to do a funnel swirl pouring 6 colors all at once......


----------



## honor435 (Sep 28, 2009)

very coo. what is the scent? it should be like flower child or something funky!


----------

